# U2 Coimbra



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Irish band U2 will be in concert in Coimbra on October 02 and 03 2010 - at the Estádio Cidade de Coimbra!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I think the tickets sold out practically overnight Siobhán. I wish I had a few spare rooms to let out as all the hotels put up 'Full' notices as soon as the concert was announced. No doubt as the date gets nearer they will find some spare rooms that will then command the top rate. :eyebrows:


----------

